# Whats the name of your child's room at nursery?



## Harveysmum369

If they have one... :flower:


Harvey is currently in Daisy Room and then goes up to Buttercup room on the 25th of this month.xxx


----------



## polo_princess

Brooke is just in Toddlers, but the smaller rooms are all named after toys, Teddy Bears, Spinning Tops, Jumping Jacks etc, etc.


----------



## DonnaBallona

Brooke will be going into Hawthorn in September :cloud9:


----------



## laura1991

Lilys in poppy room shes in the process of moving to daisy room!


----------



## isil

Squirrels, he'll move up to Owls probably in September. 

At his old nursery he was in green room. Think the rooms there were blue, yellow and green. or something.


----------



## Raggydoll

All yours have lovely names. Kate is in Rising twos. The other rooms are baby room, rising threes and pre school. Imaginative!!


----------



## Cattia

Abigail is in caterpillar and will move up to butterfly.


----------



## Louise N

Ours are bird themed. My LO will start in Cygnets and then move up to Swan.


----------



## moomin_troll

zane will be in Giraffes as from next week (hes being put in the top group so thats the name of the preschool group) the one below (his actualy age group) his tigers


----------



## Blah11

just ante preschool. she movd up from toddlers about 6 months ago.


----------



## lauren-kate

Ryan is in the 'Foundation Room'. The other rooms are imaginatively named 'Baby Room' and '2+ Room' I think.


----------



## aimee-lou

When Earl was at a nursery he was in the 'Jelly Babies'. The toddler section was called 'Jelly Tots' and the pre-school was the 'Jelly Beans'.


----------



## mrsraggle

Ellie's in Snowdrops! I think it's Bluebells after that, there are 8 rooms to go through at her nursery!


----------



## flower01

Willow is in Puddleducks! :)
x


----------



## MRSTJ

My son is just about to leave pre school room but thhe other rooms are named after the winnie the pooh characters as when he joined nursery at 2 and half he was in tiggers, then moved to pigletts then to pre school


----------



## MrsVenn

Molly will be in the 'Tadpole' room and then promote to 'Frogs'.

It goes: tadpoles, frogs, caterpillars, butterflies, rainbows (in age order 3m - 5yrs)


----------



## buttons1

She is in bumblebee room when she's moves up she will go into the aivery


----------



## CatStorey

Chloe is in the Piccolino room. When she is about 3 I think shwe will move up to the Bambino room. It really confuses me as when I hear Bambino I think....babies!!


----------



## moomoo

MRSTJ said:


> My son is just about to leave pre school room but thhe other rooms are named after the winnie the pooh characters as when he joined nursery at 2 and half he was in tiggers, then moved to pigletts then to pre school

We go to a local music group held in "pooh" room :rofl:


----------



## Jemma_x

Connors in toddler 1, other rooms are toddler 2, baby room and preschool


----------



## rubywoo77

LO is in big ladybirds, previously in little ladybirds and to my utter shame I have a total memory block on her first ever room:blush::dohh:


----------



## rach321

They start in ducklings, then move to twitchets, then tiggy's then nutkins then preschool is split into 2 rooms ( not sure of the names!)


----------



## Pookie 73

DD is currently in Thumbelina but then will be moving up to Tom Thumb!


----------



## JessdueJan

Lucas' nursery just have babies, toddlers and pre school :dohh: 

I work in a nursery in the 1 - 2 year old room and it is the Tweenie room


----------



## Missy86

Rhys is just in the baby room, he will move up when he is walking well


----------



## wishuwerehere

Issy is in the toddler room, but she will move up to the cubs, then lions :thumbup:
For some reson baby and toddler don't get a special name...maybe because the kids don't notice when they're that little lol


----------



## Halle71

Matilda was in Poppy and is now in Violet. Next will be Bluebell and finally Sunflower.


----------



## rosie272

Shining Stars going onto Moonbeams :)


----------



## labydird

My daughters school has tree names for the classes: Sycamore, Beech and Oak


----------

